# Reel repair and maint.



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

Hope this topic can go under this heading. I just started working on my own reels. So I'm hoping I can post some questions on this board. I use Abus and Penns. I would like to install new ceramic bearings and drag on my Abu 7000C3. Any insight or exprience with this would be appreciated. Thanks in Advance. And thanks for adding the new board Sandflea.


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

*reel repair*

really quite simple the bearings in the abu just nest in the side plates and come out easy. penn reels are the simplest to work on. a parts washer is recomended or you can use auto parts cleaner and tooth brushes. two main rules of thumb grease on gears oil in bearings. grease will slow your bearings down. most schematics and parts lists come with new reels if you still have boxes and literature that came with them. PM me if you any problems i'll walk you through. 

thanx john


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

does anyone know if it's possible to switch out the anti-reverse bearing in my penn 6500SS, with a one-way anti-reverse bearing, such as one from a captiva? 

as for cleaning bearings, stay clear of citrus cleaners, (they'll eat at the polish), and any lubricant or cleaner (such as WD-40) that'll leave a residue or protective coating. you're cleaning the bearing, meaning CLEAN... let the oil do the lubricating and protecting. 

i usually spray them out with carb and choke cleaner (if you get the right angle, the bearing should spin around inside the races and spit whatever crud out the back).

after that i fill up a plastic jar (peanut butter jars work good) with mineral spirits and shake them lightly for a few minutes. make sure the bearings are bone dry before applying oil, and if they're sealed bearings wash the seals off seperate with dish detergant.

as for bearing lube, i just use bones speed cream. it's low viscosity skateboard bearing oil. it's fast, and alot cheaper than rocket fuel i believe. you can get it for under $4 at most skate shops, and one bottle should last you awhile.


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

*Thanks for the response*

Hey guys, Thanks alot for the advice and tips. I will definitly put them to use. The bearings do look fairly easy to replace. Looks like HO is the place to get them and the Smoothie drag. Reeldoc, I really appreciate the offer to "walk me through it". Hope you don't mind if I take you up on it at some point.


----------

